# School admission



## prash (Oct 29, 2015)

We are planning to move to Sydney in mar/april 2016 along with our two daughters who are in year 7 and year 3.would like to know if admissions will be available in government schools during april? or will they have to wait till the next academic year beginning(jan 2017)? waiting to get some info for this query.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

They can start school in Australia at anytime during the year. Even mid term. It is very common. Mine started a few weeks before the year ended, (many years ago). The principal said it would be good for her to get to know classmates before and then during the holidays.


----------



## prash (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot dear janDe for the information, that will really help us take a decision about our travel dates


----------



## JoZephine (Dec 4, 2015)

We have 3 children aged 14, 12 and 9 yo.

We spent some weeks on holiday first and then call the nearest high school. As our children are not english speakers, we have been told to call an English Intensive Center : they will study there as long as they need. They started the day after our appointment, 1 month before the end of the year.
For ou 9 yo daughter, as we thought that the public school near us would'nt fit her, we tried the Catholic School. She entered only 2 days after our appointment with the principle, and during only 2 hours : the school called me, told me she was a bit overwhelmed and asked me to pick her up (she's not english speaker, and she has been homeschooled for 4 years). She spent the entire day 2 and day 3 at school and look forward to go back there. The principle told me at the end of the first day that his aim was that my daughter will feel ready for the next school year...
The 3 children are sooo desapointed that the summer holidays are coming !


----------



## Piro (Apr 6, 2016)

It depends where you are going to reside, if the schools in your area are full then you will have to go on the waiting list or choose a school out of your area. If they need English, you need to enroll them into Elicos which is done by private language schools as well as some state schools.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Piro said:


> It depends where you are going to reside, if the schools in your area are full then you will have to go on the waiting list or choose a school out of your area. If they need English, you need to enroll them into Elicos which is done by private language schools as well as some state schools.


Not normally a good idea to wait. ( Language problems are an exeption of course)

Schooling is compulsory. A state school will take a child from their catchment area, and they must find room.

Private schools however are allowed to use waiting lists. Some can be years long.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

rltuition said:


> Get best tuition for *Selective School Exam Entry* for admission in the best school.


Some say that the best schools are private, or by using paid tuition like yours.

However there are many normal State schools that are also ranked very high, and at very little cost. (Just materials etc).

A good source of info on Australian schools is https://www.myschool.edu.au operated by the Australian Curriculum, Assessment and Reporting Authority and this compares Government and Non-government schools.

The Australian newspaper also had an article on the best performing schools at www.theaustralian.com.au

9 out of the top 10 Secondary schools in Metropolitan NSW were State schools.

But with Primary schooling it shows only 2 out of the top 10 were State Schools. However, looking at bottom ranks, again only 2 out of the bottom 10 were State schools.


----------

